# Notebookgehäuse kaufen



## DarkEnjoy (31. Juli 2010)

*Notebookgehäuse kaufen*

Weiss jmd. wo man sich notebookgehäuse mit tastatur, bildschirm und nezteil kaufen kann? hab gegooglet, aber nichts nützliches gefunden...


----------



## -Phoenix- (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebookgehäuse kaufen*

Moin vll hilft dir das hier 

lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebookgehäuse kaufen*

Es gibt zwar einige Anbieter solcher Barbones, aber es ist eher nicht empfehlenswert, da der Endpreis viel höher ausfalle wird als ein komplettes Laptop!


----------

